# Freelancing in UAE?



## dactum (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi,

I am in to web-marketing and in online services working from home as a freelancer.

I am interested to move to UAE but do not know which option is better.



1. Free-zones
2. Local company set up through sponsor.


I do not need a office... I can work from home.


Which freezone is easeir for freelancers and cost effective...

Also i am interested on set up a visa through a local sponsor also... But confused on which to go.... I am on good budget.. 

I would be thankful if you can provide the details of the trading companies who will serve as the sponsor to issue visas in their favor in place of finding a local sponsor?


----------

